# Sometimes I just can't hydrate



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

on a fairly frequent basis I find myself feeling weak, lethargic, fuzzy-headed, utterly exhausted and with dry eyes. I don't feel thirsty but since I know these symptoms I start drinking lots of water. This often helps but on occasions (such as yesterday) it just goes straight through me and I remain feeling awful. It's weird - I know the problem is dehydration but my body / gut just seems unable to absorb the water I'm drinking.

It's a horrible experience. Finally yesterday at dinner time my body finally decided to retain / process the water and I felt like a new person. From deathly-ill to mostly OK in 30 minutes.

Anyone else get this? Anyone know what it might be? AFAICT there's nothing unusual about my activities or food intake that precipitates these episodes so I'm at a loss. I do eat a fibre-heavy breakfast (oats + Konsyl original) but I eat that daily.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Pete

about the hydrating--do you think maybe gatorade or pedialyte or one of the healthy-type sports drinks would--when this happens--hydrate you better than water? just my two cents..for what it's worth..


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Annie, thanks for the idea I might give that a go. In retrospect now that I'm feeling better and can think straight, it might well have been just a particularly bad IBS attack. I was on the sofa all weekend pretty much


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Pete---glad you're feeling better! take care..

ps--love your avatar--cute!


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

twonK said:


> Hi,
> 
> on a fairly frequent basis I find myself feeling weak, lethargic, fuzzy-headed, utterly exhausted and with dry eyes. I don't feel thirsty but since I know these symptoms I start drinking lots of water. This often helps but on occasions (such as yesterday) it just goes straight through me and I remain feeling awful. It's weird - I know the problem is dehydration but my body / gut just seems unable to absorb the water I'm drinking.
> 
> ...


Yes, I used to feel that a lot a long time ago. I still feel it now, but its much less. I do retain more water, but not as much as I would like to.


----------

